# Matricuating car in Algarve - test center



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

Has anybody matriculated a car in the Algarve? I live in Tavira and went to the IPO to enquire about testing the car, and she said the only places in Algarve where they test cars for matriculation is Lagos, Loule and Portimao.

I thought Faro would be one as well. Anybody done this in Faro?

Thx,
Etch


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

She's correct, car requires a Type B test and only certain centers in any Region are licensed to do it.

For Type B centres you can search here to check she's correct, Faro isn't listed search is by Camara not Region, ideally you book test rather than just turn up
Pesquisa Centros Inspecção


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Aha, so thats what the category B is .... I was looking at cat A which obviously lists all locations. thx dude ... once again your knowledge and helpful hand is appreciated ... one day we shall meet and I will treat you to a ........

........ tuna toastie


----------

